# Cleo's whiskers - and new cat carrier



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

She has one white whisker on each side of her face, very dignified!












And her new cat carrier - airline approved and expandable!


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Marie,

I love her white whiskers! :luv That is a very nice carrier too!

Cleo is such a beautiful girl!


Judy


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm thoroughly disappointed. When I read the title I thought you had a cat carrier made to perfectly match her whiskers.



Has she always had the white whiskers are did those happen as she got older?

I love that carrier, the expandable part is a great idea for an airplane. You might be able to sneak them out of the underseat area and unzip the expandable part to let them stretch a bit.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

The whisker thing happened recently. I probably didn't notice until they were fully grown out. It's going to look funny when one falls out. :grin:

I'm sure if I searched, I could find something to match her whiskers!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Cleo is stunning!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! And I love your carrier.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

When I looked at the thread title, the word "carrier" was truncated, and I nearly fell over, thinking you'd gotten a new cat. 

LOVE the single white whisker on either side of her fluffy self!  In that pic, it looks like her eyes are two different colors. Are they, or is it just the light?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It would be cool if they were different, but it's just the light. :grin:


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

OMG, those single white whiskers are 'da bomb! ha ha! I love 'em. she's like the feline version of Elvira or the mom on the Munsters, but WAY more dignified like you said.

and I have one of those expandable carriers, too. I don't take angel on the plane, but I do take her on car rides and have expanded it a few times. she does enjoy stretching out but then I hate to have to tell her to mush over to the other side again when I have to close it up so I can take her back inside again. I've felt so bad a few times that I didn't even bother and ended up carrying it in both arms totally expanded back to the apartment instead. :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't bother to close it up, either. The minute she got in it for the first time (who am I kidding?) - the minute I *put* her in it the first time, she immediately went into the expansion part, and I didn't have the heart to box her in. I turned the solid piece in the bottom sideways in the carrier so it supports her in the expansion section.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Cleo, You go girl!! Love the white whiskers you're sporting! 
Purr-fect!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Wow! What a great pic of Cleo with those 2 odd white whiskers. Very unusual. I LOVE that carrier! What a great treat for kitty to be able to stretch out like that after being cramped up under an airline seat.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

VERY dignified whiskers! She's a doll. And a cool carrier!


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

How does she like the carrier? Pretty whiskers!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sadly, when I went to pick her up after her dental appointment, one white whisker was gone.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Awwww....Marie, it will grow back!
Mr. Jazzy started out with only a white whisker or two...now they're all white! It makes him look like a walrus at times!
S.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I could lend you a few stray white (aka grey) hairs off the top of my head if you'd like...perhaps a bit of glue...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:grin:


----------

